# Tires for 2004



## Slacker (Apr 29, 2009)

Ok, I'm sure this has been asked a dozen times but I'm tired of searching through the threads and different websites. I am getting new tires and I plan to keep the front stock but I'd like the rear a little wider. Anyone know how wide I can go without an issue? I've been reading different comments and issues with the wheels. It's not realistic for me to get new wheels right now, nor do I really want to.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

The widest you want to go on an eight inch wheel is 255 for proper fitment. People cram 275s on but the tire is to wide for the wheel.


----------

